

Please, Run for an Office - gershwin
https://medium.com/@gregorymazurek/please-run-for-an-office-8c21f84a1632

======
ChuckMcM
I, of course, whole heartedly agree with this. I think the author could be a
bit more helpful though in suggesting that people run for an office related to
their town or village first. To learn what "running for office" is all about.
And that they use that knowledge to run for higher office as they get more
experience with it.

